

Ask HN: Would you pay for an mobile/web app that tracked your goals? - sparknlaunch

We all set goals - career, personal, mental, physical etc<p>However how many times do we actually track and measure our performance? How often do we look back to see what we have achieved versus our goals?<p>Would you use an app that:
1) Allowed you to set your goals?
2) Allowed you to track your performance over weeks, months, years?
3) Reminded you about missed or achieved targets?<p>Would you pay for this app? If so, how much?<p>Looking for views on existing apps or desires for a new app to do some (or more) of the above.
======
shadesandcolour
I could see myself paying a one time fee for something like this, but only if
you show me that your app is really going to keep me on target. I can set
reminders for missed targets in my calendar app and I can keep a text file
that has my goals in it. You would really have to sell it to me.

------
arkitaip
[devil's advocate] I don't know - is this something I need? Aren't there
thousands of apps like this? Don't they all suck?

But if you find a way to solve my procrastination related problems, I can
imagine paying you $10-20 per month.

